# Epicondylectomy



## kellit21 (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anyone help me code this?

Diagnostic Impression: Recalcitrant right lateral epicondylitis

Procedures Performed: Right lateral epicondyle,  partial lateral epicondylectomy, and release of common extensor tendon with repair.

Description of Procedure: The patient was taken to the operating room and placed in the supine position. General anesthesia obtained and Ancef 1 g was given prophylactically IV. The right arm was prepped and draped in sterile manner, exsanguinated with Esmarch and tourniquet inflated to 300 mmHg. A curvilinear incision was made over the lateral epicondyle. Soft tissue was dissected down to the fascia and the common extensor tendon was removed off with the lateral epicondyle in a chevron-type fashion. Some granulation tissue was encountered and this was graded and discarded. Once the lateral epicondyle was denuded, osteotome was used to remove approximately 3 to 4 mm of bone to a fresh bledding surface. It was irrigated copiously and then repaired in a B-Y manner with 2-0 Vicryl. Skin was then closed in the usual manner in layers. She was placed in a well-padded posterior splint, awakened, extubated, and taken to the recovery room in stable condition.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jdemar (Jul 22, 2013)

Look @ 24359.


----------

